# How To Repair Leak on 3"PVC Coupling ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............OK , my black tank and gray water tank both drain into a 3" common pvc drain . I replaced the seals in each dump valve this past weekend , to gain access to the dump valves I had to cut all 3-3" pvc lines coming from each tank and the main drain and remove the 'Y' connected to the dump valves . R&R'ed the dump valves and reinstalled with 3" couplings . 
...............I now have a slow 'drip' from both sides of the 3" coupling coming from the Black tank . So , I need to find some kind of epoxy or glue or something that I can apply on each side of the coupling that will stop the leak . There is no pressure other than that that occurs as the 65 gallon tank slowly fills from the commode . Idea's? , thanks , fordy


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I had an issue like this recently.. I tried using more glue, I tried silicone, and I tried super glue.. 

I gave up, cut out the coupling and replaced it using two couplers and another piece of pipe to get back to the length I needed...

BTW, did you see I replied to your old CZ post?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I had an issue like this recently.. I tried using more glue, I tried silicone, and I tried super glue..
> 
> I gave up, cut out the coupling and replaced it using two couplers and another piece of pipe to get back to the length I needed...
> 
> BTW, did you see I replied to your old CZ post?


...............Thanks , I don't recall the CZ post so you'll have to refresh my memory ! I can't do anymore cutting , the amount of extra length on the drain for the Black tank has been used up ! I Have to find a way to seal the unions around both ends of the coupling ! The hard part is keeping the exterior dry until some kind of sealant sets UP . , thanks , fordy


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...efense-guns/494575-cant-find-new-cz-82-a.html

and I take it putting a new stub onto the tank is out then... How about maybe using a soldering iron to melt the pvc between the coupling and pipe to seal it?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...efense-guns/494575-cant-find-new-cz-82-a.html
> 
> and I take it putting a new stub onto the tank is out then... How about maybe using a soldering iron to melt the pvc between the coupling and pipe to seal it?


...............OK , yes I was almost ready to order a used CZ but something happened and I had to use those funds for another small emergency ! 
...............I'm thinking maybe of cutting a slice off a new coupler , maybe 1/2" wide then cutting IT in half , slopping pvc cement all over each surface then using a single radiator clamp to squeeze each half together . I plan on using a hair dryer left by an old GF and hoping maybe I can get the surfaces somewhat dry . I don't need a hairdryer cause it's almost all gone , lol ! , fordy


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sometimes if you are short on material you can cut out a chunk and replace it with a longer chunk.

Another option might be to glue pieces of fittings against the end of the leaking fitting and over the pipe. 

A fitting should be the right size inside diameter to fit over the pipe and against the leaking fitting. Then clean the surface of the pipe and the end of the leaking fitting really well. Wipe with solvent, glue it and then hold the piece of fitting against the existing fitting.

I've done cobbling like that before and gotten it to hold just as well as original fittings. I've even fixed cracks by gluing pieces of fittings over them.

A trick you can use to temporarily hold back drips in pipe is to stuff the inside of the pipe with white bread minus the crust.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you considered using a fernco coupling?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

copperkid3 said:


> Have you considered using a fernco coupling?


..............I'm not familiar with that item , ck ! , fordy


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

fordy said:


> ..............I'm not familiar with that item , ck ! , fordy



You've probably seen them before in the plumbing section at the hardware store.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/20712706?...25733756&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=50564765436&veh=sem


----------



## clong (May 9, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?tag=duckduckgo-d-20&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=marine goop

I used this to seal a waterbed with the water in it. I have also used it to seal up a plastic barrel from the outside.


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

If you don't want to replace the coupling with a fernco, try a two-part epoxy putty. The putty I use is called Water Weld. I have used it on 3 and 4" PVC without issue. Make sure you scuff the application area with sandpaper before applying the putty.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

PVC has to be driy when glued or it wont hold, I think you can get PVC gorilla glue that will work with out being absolutely dry.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There is an epoxy in putty form for plumbing and marine use. It works very well, even under water.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

vicker said:


> There is an epoxy in putty form for plumbing and marine use. It works very well, even under water.


................Are you thinking of ....Water Weld by JB Weld ? I picked up two tubes of this from Wally World . , fordy


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

No, it is an epoxy product in putty form that you kneed to mix. I'm sure the job weld is good too. The epoxy putty is good stuff to have on hand for emergency repairs. I used it a lot when managing an apartment building.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................OK , I purchased (2) tubes of the Water Weld made by JB Weld , it says it will set up under water , although I have my doubts ! I applied one tube on each side of the 3"coupling connected to the 65 gallon black tank in my 5'ver ! This epoxy is supposed to set up in ~ one hour , it took me about 15 minutes to apply it 360 degrees on each side of the coupling . So , now I wait and see for a week or so while my black tank slowly fills and I'll check each day for leaks . We'll see ! , fordy


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Check local marine supply store for types of stuff Vicker is talking about...can't recall the name of the stuff we used during our tournaments...worked under water (apply underwater)...salt water.

Matt

ETA it might have been "5200 something or other" I believe. Not cheap 'tho.


----------

